# 2 udder critiques please -new photos from today



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

These 2 does single kids left yesterday. I shaved up both udders as best I could with all the wiggling and then was able to shave the entire roan girl. They haven't been milked in the photo or before it and I can tell which teat the brown ones kid nursed off of last. The brown one is 10&1/2 weeks fresh. The roan one is 9weeks fresh. Please let me know what you think and what I should look to improve thru future breedings.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

Next time try to include the vulva in the picture or just the tip of it.

First doe is promising if she fills more. I'd like stronger, higher, wider rear attachment. I would also like bigger teats and more extension to the fore udder.

Other udder seems to be high and wide, but I've like more rear fill. She really needs a strong MSL and bigger teats. She could use more fore udder extension as well.

imo I would keep the first doe and cull the second. In my experience with udders that look like the second they don't get any better. That MSL is going to keep dropping with capacity and she will loose the division.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

first they both need more capacity. How many hours full are they? were their udders tight?

roan doe needs more medial division - good lateral attachment though and her teats point correct

I cant tell how high up in the escutcheon they are but from the picture they look to need a bit more rear udder height (this can come with capacity)

brown doe has good medial division cant tell about her lateral attachements though. Teats could be placed more towards the center.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

Well about a 13 hour fill. Kids left last night at 8 photos taken at 9:00AM.
They also were weaning their kids especially the brown girl from what I could tell.

Here are the highest photos I took. I didn't know to include vuvla and will next time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

I really like the look of the roaned doe over the brown doe...and really don't have anything to add to what Stacey and Ashley said.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

You can always add what you think Liz, it's part of learning. There is also just a part of, in your gut, knowing which udder is better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

Thanks Ashley.... The reason I like the 1st one better is because I think she has potential with future freshenings to improve....the brown doe, well...the way her udder has a globular look to it and shows how far apart her teats are , the udder floor doesn't have a strong look to it and future freshenings may only make it drop further.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

Thanks gals! Liz I always love any input it helps me learn more and get different explanations also. :thumbup:

I want to be prepared and shave my girls before hand next time and now we have the barn set up so we can easily and safely separate kids from moms.

I assume it is better to do a 12 hour fill sometime before they start to wean the kids. What do you think is optimal week fresh?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

I try and do at least one night time separation at around a week and a half to 2 weeks, just to be able to get that optimal fill. After that, I don't separate to milk for my own use til 3-4 weeks.

Production peaks at around 6-8 weeks fresh after that their body adjusts production to what is taken, wether by kids or by you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

Next year I will be milking hopefully but right now we aren't set up for it yet and I have my hands full with my 2yr old and 6mo old.

So next time I will shave pre kidding and do a 12 hour fill at around 2 weeks. Thanks!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

its especially important for FF to get their udder stretched. So I fill udders starting at 2-3 weeks and I do this for a couple days a week. Depends on my work schedule and if i have to be in work early or in the afternoon


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please*

That is great to know! See thats just one reason I love The Goat Spot!

In the future I will always separate the moms from kids a few nights a week starting around 2wks old.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 udder critiques please new photos from today*

Here are a few photos I snapped today as I fed.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, but I had to giggle at the last picture of your roan girlie. :laugh: I can just imagine the other half of her all stretched out!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep my husband was standing there with food in a scoop and she decided to move only the front half forward.  I should have got a photo of all of her like that!


----------

